# Finecast Trade in Program from GW



## MadCowCrazy (Mar 19, 2009)

I was listening to the interesting tactics podcast and they mentioned a rumour going about that you will be able to trade in your old metal minis for the new finecast if you pay the difference.

So I called up GW and this is indeed the case, some restrictions apply but you can basically go to any GW store and trade in your metal minis for the new finecast.

Some rules apply :
Models still have to be in original blister or box and unopened.
Only models with a finecast equivalent can be traded in, at launch this is 128 models or some such. So if you recently bought a blister or two (like I did) and still have it in it's original packaging you can go to your local GW, trade it in and pay the difference between the new price vs the old.

At least this is what I got from the person I talked to over the phone to GW UK.


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

Wow, this is kinda neat to be honest. Personally I am trying to come up with a way to either trade in to all resin without loosing my butt but I do not see how so I am just going to stick with pewter for now.


----------



## Viscount Vash (Jan 3, 2007)

Neat.

GW get the new price for all your back-dated metal purchases and get the metal back to re-use with out paying the current metal price or get the scrap value.

It will be interesting to see if they will pay *me *the difference on three Ushabti. lol.


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

LOL your right Vash, that is kinda funny. Some of those models are probably more in pewter weight then price tag.

edit: Tin is about $12.50 a pound now, which is a $2.00 or so difference since GW released the announcement that it was going to resin lol.


----------



## Varakir (Sep 2, 2009)

Viscount Vash said:


> Neat.
> 
> GW get the new price for all your back-dated metal purchases and get the metal back to re-use with out paying the current metal price or get the scrap value.
> 
> It will be interesting to see if they will pay *me *the difference on three Ushabti. lol.


Heh. That is very sneaky.

However, from a marketing perspective I have to admire this, because it's genius :wink:


----------



## GreatUncleanOne (Apr 25, 2011)

sad to say that unless they have changed their practises the metal won't be rused but will be put into a landfill. at least thats what they did with models when i worked there many moons ago. and that was with it being white metal.

but i can honestly say am impressed that they would do this. they take with one hand and give with another!


----------



## MetalHandkerchief (Aug 3, 2009)

Hah! I'm happy I got my Incubi and Drazhar in metal, and I'm actually trying to find more second hand. Those Klaives look like they're going to be a real pain in the ass with resin.


----------



## EmbraCraig (Jan 19, 2009)

Excellent news - I sent GW an email today before I saw this thread asking if I'd be able to return my unopened metal Broodlord for credit so that I could get a finecast one - guess the answer should be yes then


----------



## Dicrel Seijin (Apr 2, 2011)

I'm sorry but I love my metal. I can't see a reason for me to trade it in (yes, a number are still in the original blisters).


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

If i already had the models in a box sealed i wouldnt part with them, metal is likely to become a collectors item as old timers like me stll prefer the feel of metal to plastic, dont get me wrong i love the new plastic models alot, but metal is just nostalgic, plastic minis when i started in the hobby were a joke, and not one of those funny jokes either.

still i think its a good idea as it promotes the range, though i would have liked to have seen GW do a like for like swap without paying the difference, that way little johhny would be more likely to trade and then would go home and show off his awesome resin models to his gaming buddies who would be in the store next morning paying full price for a new shinny resin fine cast model, but i dont do GW's ,marketing so what do i know


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

It is very nice of GW to do this, but I would not personally trade my bellowed metals for plastic crack. I love the metal minis, and I will for the next year or so try to hunt down every fucker I can find.


----------



## Marneus Calgar (Dec 5, 2007)

MadCowCrazy said:


> I was listening to the interesting tactics podcast and they mentioned a rumour going about that you will be able to trade in your old metal minis for the new finecast if you pay the difference.
> 
> So I called up GW and this is indeed the case, some restrictions apply but you can basically go to any GW store and trade in your metal minis for the new finecast.
> 
> ...


Why is it, when I phone up, I get told the exact opposite?


----------



## MadCowCrazy (Mar 19, 2009)

Marneus Calgar said:


> Why is it, when I phone up, I get told the exact opposite?


Really? You trolling or serious?

I called up GW UK today and was told that you will be able to return unopened boxes and blisters for their finecast counterparts if you pay the difference.
Was told the models you return has to be in sellable condition, what they meant with that I'm not sure as I thought they were discontinuing the old metal models.


Could we have some more people call their local GW? Not a local GW store but the number they have for each country on their website for you to call.
I guess USA and Canada would be the only places open now? Maybe the Oz one has opened?


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

I can call GW HQ US tomorrow if I remember and ask there.


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

djinn24 said:


> I can call GW HQ US tomorrow if I remember and ask there.


ask them if they will love you long time 5 dollar while your at it, im not sure it will help get a better answer ,but the thought of you asking it makes me giggle


----------



## Marneus Calgar (Dec 5, 2007)

MadCowCrazy said:


> Really? You trolling or serious?
> 
> I called up GW UK today and was told that you will be able to return unopened boxes and blisters for their finecast counterparts if you pay the difference.
> Was told the models you return has to be in sellable condition, what they meant with that I'm not sure as I thought they were discontinuing the old metal models.
> ...


Deadly serious, I phoned GW HQ monday and he said that the rumour wasn't very accurate, because the fact that all Metal Models wouldn't be able to go back into production, ie. They can't reuse them. 

However, I will go into my local GW either this week or next week (for the first time in over a year...), and have a word.


----------



## Warlock in Training (Jun 10, 2008)

Fuck them. The Metal are cheaper, just as detailed, and now are collectables. Keep them. Treasure them. And BUY BUY BUY the second hand while you can!!!


----------



## deathwatch27 (Dec 30, 2009)

I think its a waste of time returning the metal mini's to GW as in a few years the price for the good ol lead models on ebay will sky rocket.


----------



## MadCowCrazy (Mar 19, 2009)

But I hate metal models  and have a shit ton of them still in blisters I want to get rid of, not to mention the 20 or so Sisters of Battle blisters I have...


Edit : I just called GW again and was told you can turn in your metal blisters and boxes for the new finecast. If you have an opened box that is unused they might accept it but it's up to the manager at the store. It also has to be a GW store like I said before.

So if you call GW UK they will confirm this, maybe others dont know yet?


----------



## Angelus Censura (Oct 11, 2010)

I say buy up all the random cheap metal gw minis on ebay now. If you win a few bids on a bunch of old metal blisters at say, $1.50 each, then you go and pay the 4$ or so difference to trade each in for a resin one at the GW store, you just got a few new finecast minis for $5.50 or less a piece

Or you could throw um on ebay later when the prices start to rise, IF the prices start to rise. I'm not a gambler, so I'd rather trade them in now for cheap finecast than wait to see if the metal minis become worthwhile collector pieces.


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

Angelus Censura said:


> I say buy up all the random cheap metal gw minis on ebay now. If you win a few bids on a bunch of old metal blisters at say, $1.50 each, then you go and pay the 4$ or so difference to trade each in for a resin one at the GW store, you just got a few new finecast minis for $5.50 or less a piece
> 
> Or you could throw um on ebay later when the prices start to rise, IF the prices start to rise. I'm not a gambler, so I'd rather trade them in now for cheap finecast than wait to see if the metal minis become worthwhile collector pieces.


the only flaw in your idea is picking up the blisters at $1.50, that not gonna happen and its not gonna happen more that fine cast has been released.I like your thinking but getting a model new in blister delivered to your door for less than retail is an achievement on ebay these days.


----------



## Svartmetall (Jun 16, 2008)

I have to admit I've never been that attached to metal for its own sake; I only got into the hobby in late 2007 when the plastic Chaos Terminators were just coming out with the new Codex, and I looked at them next to the metal Plague Marines I had (which were the very first hobby thing I'd picked up) and preferred the plastics straight away. I'll take convertability and survivability over a tiny bit of weight any day. 

But with that said, if you prefer your metals then obviously hang on to them. All GW are doing is offering people a choice.


----------



## Serpion5 (Mar 19, 2010)

I`ll be selling or trading my metals at the earliest oppurtunity. Only ones I keep are the ones I can`t get anymore. 

Svart, can you give us any idea just how extensive this metal to finecast will be? Specifically, will we be likely to see older metals like Old One Eye or The Red Terror in finecast at some point, or are they more likely to be scrapped? 

My GW store manager told me that metal is being phased out entirely eventually, but his superior seemed to think that some wouldn`t be changed? Do you know either way yet?


----------



## Kettu (Nov 20, 2007)

If they do this in Australia it'll be good.

Except I religiously open any and all new blisters and boxes the moment I get them to make sure everything is present, properly cast and accounted for.
Then decant them into zip-lock bags at home to save on room.

That and most my metals are Sisters of Battle, most of which I've gotten second hand off Ebay.


----------



## tu_shan82 (Mar 7, 2008)

I must say I'm tempted to trade in my metals if it is indeed true that they're accepting them, the reason being that I bought a whole heap from Wayland before they weren't allowed to ship down under anymore, meaning I'd effectively be getting finecast resin models at a discount. Having said that however, part of me wants to use the metals, but ultimately I reckon I'll wait a couple of years and put em on ebay as they'll probably be collectors items.


----------



## whiplash308 (Jan 14, 2009)

Well isn't this quite useless to me. I have a Farseer and a Chaos Lord in parts. /sigh


----------



## Kinglopey (Sep 10, 2008)

I wonder if I can trade in my old metal Hami in the blister for a new resin one once it comes out... that would be very nice...


----------

